# Bundle Vengeance Fx



## AMAROK13 (Sep 20, 2018)

What do you think about Fx Bundles from Vengeance Sounds?

Looking for Soundtoys products and great products from U-he, I've been watching Fx effects plug-ins.

To compare afterwards like U-he, Fabfilter and Soundtoys, even if they are of excellent quality, are they still relevant?


----------



## gsilbers (Sep 20, 2018)

they are very good. since its mostly marketed towards EDM music it doesnt get much attention elsewhere. 

with that said, i also have fabfilter, sound toys and logics onboard plugins so some plugins in the bundle are redundant.


----------



## AMAROK13 (Sep 20, 2018)

Hello, thank you for your answer.

Exactly the kind of music I compose.

U-he's plug-ins are a marvel too, no show like the excellent Fabfilter, but U-he really has a unique touch of their products.

Soundtoys, excellence, but after reflection more Sound design.

By cons, I will wait for the black friday and if price interesting, I intend to be tempted, even if it does not serve me immediately, they will be there ready to use and as at Soundtoys not especially specials for the bundle, the occasion of black friday.

So, the best balance, harmony and above all sound processing is a priority.

It remains to choose the right one between the three pre-cities outside Soundtoys 5.


----------



## gsilbers (Sep 20, 2018)

oh for edm no doubt. those and avenger are great.


----------



## AMAROK13 (Sep 20, 2018)

I thank you for your answer.

I have just reviewed all the plug ins of both Fx bundle and it is true that particularly suitable, even created for EDM these plug ins.

This does not detract from the others (Fabfilter, U-he), excellent but more generalist, whatever U-he has an undisputed trademark of its exceptional products.

Soundtoys 5, excellence in sound design.


----------

